# The Home of Woodturning- Tools



## Apache_sim (15 Jun 2019)

I have purchased a job lot of woodturning tools, with many different brands in the group from Sorby, Hamlet, Crown, Taylor and even a Role. However, there is a group of HSS Sheffield Steel tools with "The Home of Woodturning" printed in black script on each handle. An internet search does not bring up any results for "The Home of Woodturning" as a retailer. I do seem to recall way back a company or individual selling under this name.
Can anyone shed any light on the history of these tools? Who may have manufactured them and how old they may be?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Robbo3 (16 Jun 2019)

These were sold by Craft Supplies, the UK company at Millers Dale, Nr Buxton.
They were taken over by Turner's Retreat which is owned by Robert Sorby.
- https://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/
- https://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/


----------



## Apache_sim (17 Jun 2019)

I have been in contact with Turners Retreat who responded really quickly, however, they were unable to shed any light on the history of the tools, other than they were made for Craft Supplies now owned by Turners Retreat. I am assuming because they are Sheffield HS Steel they would be manufactured for Craft Supplies by a UK Company. 
I wouldn't want to write these tools off as poor quality if they were manufacture for Craft Supplies by a well know manufacturer.


----------



## Robbo3 (18 Jun 2019)

From the 2006 Craft supplies catalogue .....
Home of Woodturning Tools - HSS made in Sheffield
"With 30 years experience in designing, developing & manufacturing woodturning tools,Nick Davidson has put together this particular range of tools to cover the requirements of the discerning woodturner at a competitive price. Made to our exact requirements in Sheffield from high speed steel, the craftsman can order with confidence, tools that carry a 2 year guarantee. Handles made locally from seasoned ash, contoured to fit comfortably in the hand & give the correct balance to the craftsman. Compare our prices & quality & accept our full money back guarantee if not fully satisfied."


----------



## Apache_sim (19 Jun 2019)

Robbo3
Thanks for the information, very kind of you to dig it out and shed some light on the provenance of the tools.
Kind regards
Mike


----------

